# Solved: from Illustrator to HTML : how to?



## rodeognome

I have a illustrator file here with a page full of text and graphics - the needs to be put up as a section on a website ...apart for converting it all to MS Word or Notepad ....what is the best format it that imports well into HTML ?


----------



## rodeognome

anybody?


----------



## Sequal7

Slice it up, then export as html.
Edit the html page with anything you like to use.....I don't recommend M$ word though, it is a very poor html editor.


----------



## rodeognome

sequal - never even knew that option existed in Illustrator....

I've saved it as .gif - but the original was set for A4 so the image is nearly all on the right 
hand side - while the left hand side of the .gif is just plain white...any ideas on how to get it more even?

is .gif ok for a website?


----------



## Sequal7

You can move the original image then slice and export to make it centered.
If you can add the image to this post, or a link to the image and what exactly is not correct with it I could help out more.


File type of .gif is fine, however .jpg is often clearer and used more often, the preference is yours.

Cheers


----------



## rodeognome

sequal7, instead of slicing I just moved some of the items in the document to the left hand side and saved it as a .jpg - looks quite good - I am quite pleased with myself!

many thanks - much appreciated.


----------

